# Chucking Drum Shells



## RockerBug17 (Jul 19, 2010)

I've been toying around with a wood lathe and joiner (jointer) that I picked up this past summer. I successfully made one drum shell, but ran into one big problem: I don't have a consistent method for chucking the shells. My end result, while useable, was not of a uniform thickness. Since then, I've been exploring how other drum makers chuck their shells.

In review of this video: 



 and these photos, it appears that I will need a chuck that adjusts from one central point. I assume he's using a four jaw chuck. I have a four jaw but each jaw moves independently, making it very difficult to center something like a drum shell. I also believe that he's using Cole jaws?

You'll have to excuse me, as I am still new to woodturning. I've been trying to track down the equipment I will need to chuck a drum shell, but it's difficult when I don't know the proper terminology. If anyone could offer advice on what I would need to chuck a drum shell, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

It looks like in this pic you can see he has made his own combination wood jaws/jam chuck to attach to the large jaws.








Most chucks available today are self centering, I personally like Oneway chucks. Vicmarc also makes a nice chuck.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

*Looks like using Oneway Chuck in video with modified jumbo jaws where wood replaces buttons. Pretty much same idea Sawdustfactory posted except homemade. Only thing holding you back would be swing of your lathe and chuck. *

*Jumbo Jaws*

*http://www.oneway.ca/chucks/accessories/jumbo_jaws.htm*



*Could use a Vicmarc/Sorby Patriot/Nova chuck with modified adjustable bowl jaws too! If not into making complete set of wood jaws would buy adjustable jaws when buy chuck. Making just modified wood jaw pretty straight forward. I would not want to rely on buttons. *



*Some people might recommend homemade or commercial Longworth Chuck not sure I would. *

*http://www.crwoodturner.com/longworth/*

*http://www.morewoodturning.net/articles/Longworth_Chuck.pdf*

*



*
*http://www.coolhammers.com/longworth_chuck.htm*

*http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/longworth-chuck-16-phenolic.aspx*


----------



## RockerBug17 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies fellas. After researching the subject for about a week, I am now curious about mixing manufactures. If I were to buy a chuck and jumbo jaws from different manufactures would they fit together? I feel like the answers is probably no, but I'm new to all this so it's hard to tell by pictures alone.


----------



## zacker (Mar 25, 2010)

if you are turning pre made shells (to sand and / or finish) mak a round plate with another, smaller plate that fits snugly into the shell, maybe a strip of foam rubber to hold it in place tighter. if you need to turn a shell you made like a stave shell or something, make the shell a bit longer and use brads or screws into the inside part of the disc. I made a couple different sized discs like a 14 and 13 and 12" then made one to fit the ID of each side drum shell.. they work well, after shaping and sanding you can pull the brads or screws and then cut off the end of the shell witht he holes in it. good luck!!


----------

